# SZGH Controlller



## N2XD (Jul 20, 2019)

Just wondering if any one out there is using a SZGH mill controller? Thanks.


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 20, 2019)

You mean like this one?





__





						5_axis_cnc_milling_machine
					

5_axis_cnc_milling_machine



					ghauto.en.alibaba.com


----------



## N2XD (Jul 21, 2019)

Yes


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 21, 2019)

I'm using a $20 5 axis controller with LinuxCNC so I can't give you any real insight into that unit, sorry. But, unless it was a straight swap for something that failed I suspect there are more cost effective options. 

What's your application?

John


----------

